# question about tip jars



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

- What kind of tip jars do you have?
- Do you have a slit so people slide the bills in? 

If you have a picture of your tip jar in your car, please post. I need ideas of placement of tip jar, thanks.


----------



## valor (Aug 25, 2015)

I want the passenger to hand me the cash which I then put in my wallet. I don't want to leave money or a jar out. That's just me.

I saw a plastic box you could get on ebay, might be worth looking into. Maybe rubber band it to the center console.


----------

